# Good "Bang-for-the-Buck" Battery???



## HahnZooKeeper (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
Just got a Minn Kota Edge 50lbs thrust bowmount foot control trolling motor for Christmas. Looking for suggestions on a good "Bang-For-the-Buck" battery. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 7, 2012)

kirkland


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 8, 2012)

walmart TM batts have served me well, just maintain them as any other battery and should last several years.


----------



## shawnfish (Jan 8, 2012)

TNtroller said:


> walmart TM batts have served me well, just maintain them as any other battery and should last several years.




agreed. but also consider how much weights in your rig when you fish? fishing style, troll alot, anchor etc... how big of lakes you fish are all things i would consider. i would buy the biggest, longest reserve i could afford. more is always better than not quite enough IMO.... id get a gel or sealed type if i was you, cost more but last a loooong time when maintained(charged correctly)properly...


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 8, 2012)

I waited until Sears had their "Family Appreciation Night" last year and got a $110 deep cycle for about $65 bucks. I think it was 30% off sale or more... just an idea for something to look out for over the winter.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. 
Does anyone have any experience with the Exide Nautilus NG-27? Good, Bad, Ugly? Menards sells them for $68.97 with a core. 105 Ah and a R.C of 182. I was kinda surprised they even carry marine batteries!
All the data I can find says they're as good as the others, but you just never know. A friend of mine had problems with his W.M. Everstart and returned it. But I have read both good and bad revues even on the W.M. website.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 9, 2012)

Go to your local Interstate battery store and ask if they have any deep cycle "blems". They don't always have them, but you can usually get a $110 battery for under $40.


----------



## Butthead (Jan 25, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> kirkland



X2!!!! I can't recommend these enough for their low cost and great service life.


----------

